# Immortal frame



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

OK, moto critics, listen up! I'm looking at replacing my 2008 Immortal Ice with the 2014 Immortal Ice. $1799 for all Ultegra 22 speed 6800? Sounds like a steal. 

How does the Immortal frame compare to "new" brand name frames? Keep in mind that; 1. I'm not gonna be competing in the TDF. 2. At 5'11", 200 pounds, I'm not too concerned with a few grams frame weight. And I'm not going to buy the bike, and throw components on a "better" frame. If I coulod afford that, I'd just buy the better bike with Ultegra components.

Well? Is the Immortal a dinosaur, or adequate?


----------



## zippy the pinhead (Jul 29, 2009)

So far as I know they have been getting the frames from Kinesis. Have they changed significantly? I'd be surprised. You can save quite a bit buying the 2013 model: Save Up To 60% Off Ultegra Road Bikes | Carbon Fiber | Roadbikes - 2013 Motobecane Immortal Ice


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

I have an 09 Immortal Spirit with dura ace. Ive upgraded the seat post, handlebar, seats etc to carbon fiber and titanium for the seat. The bike is still very relavant. Very light and I still get the same looks as I got when I first got her. 

I dont have a problem keeping up with guys on better branded, much more expensive bikes. Its the engine not the bike.

Imho it looks like its the same frame just made in a different year. The bike is very very good especially considering the money. The brand snobs have never liked it though and never will lol. Id say the bike is more than adequate. I used to hang around guys with Giants, Cervelo, Bianchi etc and they would always comment on how good the bike looks and handles. Obviously they would never buy one but they had to give credit where it is due. Buy the bike and have fun.


----------

